#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  process industry design practice

## wasisami

I need folllowing PIP



PIP STE03020 Guidelines for Tank Foundation Designs.pdf
PIP STE03350 Vertical Vessel Foundation Design guide.pdf
PIP STE03360 Heat Exchanger and Horizontal Vessel Foundation Design Guide.pdf


Kindly Oblige me to send->>> wasi_sami39@yahoo.com

Thanks 

wasi samiSee More: process industry design practice

----------


## aseptman

This plus also in Basic eng would be helpful also

----------


## azizabumer2000

> This plus also in Basic eng would be helpful also



Dear Sir,
first you should return the specific Gravity to the 60/60 F degree then the attached file may useful for you

regards

----------


## Samisoa

You must log to **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
Then you can search fpor Process Industry Practices 
You will find a 96Mb rar Files Full Set March 2011
Downlodas 
Good Luck

----------


## aseptman

samisoa, thanks

----------

